# 10 month- stopped eating



## Joey-and-chandler (Jan 16, 2016)

Hi, my dogs been raw feed all along, he always is a fussy eater never gulps his food down always takes his time licking it. But always finished it apart from when he was poorly at 10 weeks old!

We are going on holiday and he will be in the kennels starting tomorrow- so i thought i woudl change his diet (started on honest kitchen) as it would be easy for the kennels. 

First night he ate it, morning, smelled it i had to spoonfeed him. Second night- running away from the food! Tried tough love picked up tried next morning. Not eating. Next night. Not eating! 

Had to give him chicken and rice last night as he must have been starving. Ate that (not dying to eat) now trying back on raw, HE WONT EAT.

I broke him i guess. I broke my dog. 

Whats a worry is that he has to have supplements, which he is not taking either. (Used to mix in his food no problem). Now mixing the supplements with milk but turns his head. 

he has elbow dysplasia so i thought maybe is is causing him pain but he is up and down and playing well! So i dont know what do you think?

Eats little chicken bits as treats! Eats chicken necks (i was trying all sorts to see) thats all tho. 

I will leave him at the kennels with raw food now (pre made with 80/10/10 ratio minced packs) but i dont know what to instruct the kennel staff on. What if he doesnt eat? What should they do. 

What if he doesnt eat his supplements? Would it affect him so bad in 2 weeks? I will probably try different things when i am back but kennels wouldnt!

I also upset him a bit this morning when he refused his supplements, i forced open his mouth being harsh and now he is tunning away from me!


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

I suspect that your dog is reacting to your leaving. I would just have the kennel feed him his regular diet. I won't worry about the supplements for the 2 weeks - I think they build up in the system. Dont worry about forcing him - sometimes one has to do that and of course, the dog will be upset for a time. I think to warn you also, that he may act like a cat, and when you come back even though he will have had a good time at the kennel, he may make you pay by pouting and ignoring you. If he does do that - just carry on has normal and he will come around. For now, go and have a nice vacation


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

maybe the change to a dry food (honest kitchen) upset his gut , so another physical discomfort on top of the other inflammation put him off food , period. Not saying Honest Kitchen is the cause , the CHANGE was .

boarding kennels are acquainted with dogs not wanting to eat -- they will have a good instinct on what to expect and what to do.

i would leave them some chicken necks which they can give him.

start him back on your regular regimen once you get home.


----------



## Joey-and-chandler (Jan 16, 2016)

Thank you both. 

Its breaking my heart. Last night i got him to eat chicken and rice and then tried to give his supplements he RAN AWAY from me hiding under the table! I had to go get a syringe to give him his fish oil but thats about the only supplement i cAn get in him

This morning ill try back raw food. And leaving raw food at the kennels as well. 

Went to the vet as well yesterday they said he doesnt look in pain but gave him an injection anyways. No fever. Stomach feels alright. Had his worming and and all only a month ago. 

I managed to give him sunday sundae for three days straighht and today giving the weekly amount thought that would help him


----------



## Joey-and-chandler (Jan 16, 2016)

This morning- i got him to eat raw food (with nothing added to it) he is acting weird though, i refused to eat ANY chunks he i had to cut them in small pieces.

He is acting like he is NOT enjoying eating its like torture to him. He is just sad! I gave some pieces handfeedig him it takes him 10 seconds to smell and decide to open his mouth and take the food from me!

The second i say "joey find your ball then" he is up and jumping all alert running.

Do you think a dog in pain would be like this?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

good , keep on with the digestive aide to help his system -- don't panic about the others -- and don't force feed him .

this dog probably has a lowered capacity to meeting and dealing with life's stresses - physically and emotionally - sensitive little guy and so may be reacting to perceived changes AND feeling his physical discomfort more because he is in a disordered state .

can you get some Bach's flower remedies? Rescue remedy in particular . There is also a Bach's walnut formula which will help the dog adjust to changes .

don't add pressure and stress by fretting about feeding him.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

When did you start packing for your trip? When did his not eating start compared to the packing?

My dogs all act differently when they sense I'm leaving. We moved a couple times with my oldest, she had to be locked away or she tried running to the car(learned this after the first time). It was like she thought we were leaving her behind. Many years ago I boarded my pups, one of them did not do well. I had to have my mom go and let him out, he wouldn't let anyone near him(not his personality). 

I think they get worked up and cause stress on themselves.


----------



## Joey-and-chandler (Jan 16, 2016)

Thanks carmen, when should i try him with feedsentials again? Is he alright do you think for two weeks without it as its got all sorts of vitamins for his joints i am leaving some frozen bone broth for him and hopefully the dog hotel will feed him that (half cup a day)

Never heard of those things ill check them out probably cant get at the minute but maybe when im back and let you know! 


carmspack said:


> good , keep on with the digestive aide to help his system -- don't panic about the others -- and don't force feed him .
> 
> this dog probably has a lowered capacity to meeting and dealing with life's stresses - physically and emotionally - sensitive little guy and so may be reacting to perceived changes AND feeling his physical discomfort more because he is in a disordered state .
> 
> ...


----------



## Joey-and-chandler (Jan 16, 2016)

Bloody heck we havent even started packing so that they are not sensing anything! We thought of doing all the packing after leaving them in the kennels. I am having nightmares of the kennel calling us saying your dogs in so much pain and not eating and will die( crying face emoji)


llombardo said:


> When did you start packing for your trip? When did his not eating start compared to the packing?
> 
> My dogs all act differently when they sense I'm leaving. We moved a couple times with my oldest, she had to be locked away or she tried running to the car(learned this after the first time). It was like she thought we were leaving her behind. Many years ago I boarded my pups, one of them did not do well. I had to have my mom go and let him out, he wouldn't let anyone near him(not his personality).
> 
> I think they get worked up and cause stress on themselves.


----------



## Joey-and-chandler (Jan 16, 2016)

Hi carmen,

Just checked it, interesting stuff!
Looks like i can purchase them here in the uk as well whic is good. Theres rescue remedy specially for pet, is that the one to get? Or the regular human stuff? Walnut one does not say pets on it have you used this stuff before? Is it something like an antidepressant or something ?


carmspack said:


> good , keep on with the digestive aide to help his system -- don't panic about the others -- and don't force feed him .
> 
> this dog probably has a lowered capacity to meeting and dealing with life's stresses - physically and emotionally - sensitive little guy and so may be reacting to perceived changes AND feeling his physical discomfort more because he is in a disordered state .
> 
> ...


----------



## Joey-and-chandler (Jan 16, 2016)

Left my two babies at the dog hotwl this afternoon. It was just dinner time now, and we just rang the owner, he said neither of the dogs ate their dinner. One we were expecting and worrying. But the other one has NEVER done anything like that in his life. I feel so empty


----------

